# Leg routines for individuals with back pain



## Texan69 (Jan 21, 2019)

Need leg routine Ideas. Squats are unfortunately out of the question for me due to chronic back pain. Seeking some new ideas for good leg workouts that are easy on the lower back. Leg press and split squat are my compound lifts. Lunges are I the mix too but cannot go heavy on those without my lower back spasming


----------



## November Ajax (Jan 21, 2019)

Are you talking about back squats? How about front squats? They are easier on the lower back.


----------



## snake (Jan 21, 2019)

Slant board.


----------



## Trump (Jan 21, 2019)

Back pain from squats??


----------



## Viduus (Jan 21, 2019)

Simple isolation work...Leg extension, abduction/addiction and hamstring curls. 

Might not get you as strong but you’ll sure look pretty


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 21, 2019)

I'll do Belt squats or Bulgarian split squats when my back is acting up.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 21, 2019)

November Ajax said:


> Are you talking about back squats? How about front squats? They are easier on the lower back.[/QUOTE
> 
> Havent tried those in forever
> i never liked them but that’s acrually a good idea, I am gonna try them next leg day
> thanks!


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 21, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> I'll do Belt squats or Bulgarian split squats when my back is acting up.



Belt squats cause my back to act up surprisingly. Bulgarian split squats are real bad to. I cannot elevate that back leg and do split squat, it actually causes more pain than a back squat, now a split squat with both legs on the ground I can do.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 21, 2019)

snake said:


> Slant board.



Slant board? Are you talking about the little wooden platform that sits at about a 45 degree angle and you stand on that for squats? If so never tried those but don’t have a board at my gym but I can make one


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 21, 2019)

Is it a problem with your spinal cord or just the lower muscles in your back? I use to not be able to do certain leg movements that would cause my lower back muscles to really flare up, and I found that increasing strength in my core really helped alleviate that pain as well as massaging the muscle. If its your spinal cord itself disregard what I just said completly, but I really like what Viduus said, I find those to really get the muscles going


----------



## German89 (Jan 21, 2019)

Bulgarian splits
Squat belt machine. If you dont have the machine. Just use a belt and stand on benches
Various leg extensions and curls.
Vertical leg press
Regular leg press
Lunges
Squat machine. Hack squat/reverse
Lots of stuff


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 21, 2019)

Hack squat machine?


----------



## German89 (Jan 22, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Hack squat machine?



Yeah.. some have the pads so you can do it reverse


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 22, 2019)

daddyboul said:


> Is it a problem with your spinal cord or just the lower muscles in your back? I use to not be able to do certain leg movements that would cause my lower back muscles to really flare up, and I found that increasing strength in my core really helped alleviate that pain as well as massaging the muscle. If its your spinal cord itself disregard what I just said completly, but I really like what Viduus said, I find those to really get the muscles going



Yeah, guess we should have asked......what the fuk is wrong with your back?


----------



## Viduus (Jan 22, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Hack squat machine?



If you find one that fits you, they’re great. Otherwise they’ll kill your knees.

I love doing hem John Meadows style now. Alternate full reps with half ups.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 22, 2019)

Viduus said:


> If you find one that fits you, they’re great. Otherwise they’ll kill your knees.
> 
> I love doing hem John Meadows style now. Alternate full reps with half ups.



lol....I’ve always hated hacks but I’m going to start them this coming weekend! I feel a tad bit more excited after watching Hurts!!


----------



## Trump (Jan 22, 2019)

Hack squats kill my back for some reason xx


----------



## German89 (Jan 22, 2019)

Viduus said:


> If you find one that fits you, they’re great. Otherwise they’ll kill your knees.
> 
> I love doing hem John Meadows style now. Alternate full reps with half ups.



the half reps are what kill my knee


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 22, 2019)

The machine goes all the way down for a reason. Bottom that bitch out!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 22, 2019)

I have had back issues as long as I can remember.  Hack squats kill my back, can't really do them.

For me, squats actually helped my back over time.  I started with the bar and worked my way up, finding the right stance and range of motion is key.  Have you tried body weight squats to get started?  For me this was a life changer.  When I started I could throw my back out bending over to kiss my baby girl goodbye, now with squatting I have enough strength to not have to worry about silly shit like that.


----------



## Trump (Jan 22, 2019)

Exactly same for me I avoided squats for years cause it hurt my back. Then stopped with my ego dropped weight right down and started again to build them up. I can’t actually remember the last time my back was bad now 



HollyWoodCole said:


> I have had back issues as long as I can remember.  Hack squats kill my back, can't really do them.
> 
> For me, squats actually helped my back over time.  I started with the bar and worked my way up, finding the right stance and range of motion is key.  Have you tried body weight squats to get started?  For me this was a life changer.  When I started I could throw my back out bending over to kiss my baby girl goodbye, now with squatting I have enough strength to not have to worry about silly shit like that.


----------



## German89 (Jan 22, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> The machine goes all the way down for a reason. Bottom that bitch out!



AtG
I just cant do that 1.5 rep. Merks the knee.


----------



## snake (Jan 23, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Slant board? Are you talking about the little wooden platform that sits at about a 45 degree angle and you stand on that for squats? If so never tried those but don’t have a board at my gym but I can make one



Yeah but NOT at a 45° angle, keep it at 30°. I made my own and it's easy. As for weight, You don't need to go heavy either. You should really feel it hit your quads.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 23, 2019)

snake said:


> Yeah but NOT at a 45° angle, keep it at 30°. I made my own and it's easy. As for weight, You don't need to go heavy either. You should really feel it hit your quads.



Of course you made your own hack squat...was that before or after you skinned the deer?


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 24, 2019)

daddyboul said:


> Is it a problem with your spinal cord or just the lower muscles in your back? I use to not be able to do certain leg movements that would cause my lower back muscles to really flare up, and I found that increasing strength in my core really helped alleviate that pain as well as massaging the muscle. If its your spinal cord itself disregard what I just said completly, but I really like what Viduus said, I find those to really get the muscles going



Lower back muscle. Got a MRI and x Ray years back and no diagnosis. Growing up doctors would always tell me I had slight scoliosis. I just get intense lower back spasms when doing things that trigger my back pain


----------



## snake (Jan 24, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Of course you made your own hack squat...was that before or after you skinned the deer?



Na, slant board. Didn't make a hack squat, cable cross over though. And that was after butchering.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 24, 2019)

I have herniated disc's and find that belt squats actually feel good, decompressing the spine as the belt pulls the hips down.


----------

